# Schaltfläche Adobe Acrobat Pro seit ein und ausblenden



## kobo2000 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo mit einandere
Kann man in eine PDF Datei die besteht auf zwei Seiten eine Schaltfläche bzw. eine Optionsfeld hinzufügen mit dem Befehl Seite XY oder Ein oder Ausblenden.
Also ich möchte eine PDF haben mit Zwei Seiten aber die Zweite seit wird gezeigt nur wenn mann eine bestimmte Schaltfläche klickt oder eine Optionsfeld ausgewählt hat.

ich hoffe dass mir jemanden helfen kann.
ibn im voraus sehr dankbar für ein kleine Hinweis.
lg.


----------



## ComFreek (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo kobo,

ich habe mal ein bisschen gesucht: Google "pdf javascript show or hide page"
- StackOverflow: Is it possible to hide a page in a PDF document using javascript?
- StackOverflow: How to hide/display a page in a PDF based on a check box
- http://scn.sap.com/thread/3225419
- http://www.pdfshareforms.com/wp-con...ocument-pages-using-Client-side-Scripting.pdf

Wenn du dort nichts findest, musst du wohl die offizielle JS API Dokumentation von Adobe nach deiner gewünschten Funktionalität durchsuchen: http://www.adobe.com/devnet/acrobat/javascript.html


----------



## kobo2000 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo ComFreek und danke für die Schnelle Antwort. und danke für deine Mühe. ich werde jetzt alle in ruhe anschauen und hoffe dass ich eine Lösung finde. wenn ich etwas weiss wie es geht werde ich hier die Lösung auch eintragen.
Danke nochmals .


----------



## kobo2000 (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin nochmals,
ich habe 3 Script Varianten ausprobiert. leider keine von denn hat funktioniert. 
Der JS API Dokumentation ist so umfangreich dass man leicht der überblick verlieren kann. 

Falls von euch jemand das Problem kennt und eine Lösung hat, würde ich mich auf ein Hilfe Dankend Freuen


----------

